# Spreadsheet comparison of Alfine 11, Rohloff & derailleur (road) gearing



## decipher (Aug 17, 2007)

Hello,

You may or may not find the information in the spreadsheet attached useful. Although it's my creation, I take no responsibility for any wrong calculations or data in it, and consequently any decisions that you may make using that information that may result in dissapointment and/or financial damage for you and/or others. In other words use it at your own risk.

Corrections and criticsm are always welcome.

Thanks


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

I guarantee a lot of us gearheads have mucked about already!

Here's mine for two versions of my 8 speed alfine vs. my conventionally geared 26er and a comparable road bike.


My Salsa El Mariachi with 32/20 eight speed Alfine and 29er tires

mph at 90rpm
20.1	
17.6	
15.2	
12.4	
10.6	
9.3	
8.0	
6.5

My 24/34/44 12/32 custom 26er
mph at 90 rpm
sm mid big
13.9	19.7	25.5
11.9	16.9	21.9
10.4	14.8	19.1
9.3	13.1	17.0
8.0	11.3	14.6
7.0	9.9	12.8
6.0	8.5	10.9
5.2	7.4	9.6


El mar with 700x32 tires and 42/16 primary drive ratio
mph at 90 rpm Yes, I've been riding on the road......

30.6
26.9
23.2
19.0
16.1
14.2
12.2
10.0

compared to a conventional road bike 52/36x12/25 with 700cx25

mph at 90
big sm
30.6	21.2
28.3	19.6
26.2	18.2
24.5	17.0
23.0	15.9
21.6	15.0
19.3	13.4
17.5	12.1
15.3	10.6
13.6	9.4

el mar with 42x20 on 700x32 at 90 rpm

24.5
21.5
18.6
15.2
12.9
11.4
9.8
8.0

Drew


----------



## MisterMo (May 20, 2008)

*I love this stuff, but...*

I have no idea how to read your data. I love spreadsheets and data like this, but am completely lost. Any introductory explanations would be greatly appreciated and hopefully understood.

TIA.


----------

